# Epson 9800 - Error code 10037



## locol (Oct 25, 2013)

Hello guy,
For over two week I get error code 10037 on my epson 9800 machine and I can not work. On internet is says it is 00010037 Print Head thermistor error. I can not understand the problem and service employee could not solve it.
I would really appreciate if you can tell me what is the reason of the problem and how can I sole it? 
Best Regards
Cagri


----------

